# Concrete block mailbox



## Not Sure

No one will ever knock your mailbox over with a baseball bat!

Really, it looks like it's going to be a great addition to your home. Very unique and attractive!


----------



## joeyboy

Thanks! Yeah, no bat will be able to take him down :no:


----------



## 6stringmason

Did you get the added curb appeal you wanted with that?


----------



## joeyboy

I think so! I do want to put some plants around its base so it doesn't look so much like a tombstone lol! (oh it's finished now, so it's got the same tan stucco finish as the house, metal #'s on the side, and isn't so 'funhouse' curvy/wavy as those pics lol!)


----------



## bofusmosby

I had a friend years ago, that these idiots would drive by the mailboxes at night and would knock them over with a baseball bat. My friend lost 2 of them in about 10 days. He got fed up, so he made one similar to the one pictured. He had some plants that had been growing at the base of the mailbox for years. Because of this, these idiots didn't notice the drastic change. He waited, and a few days later after dark, he saw them drive by again, and when the bat hit the mailbox, because the car was moving, it broke his arm (at least he thought it looked broken, the way it was swinging out the window of the car). Its kinda funny.....the neighborhood hasn't lost a mailbox since! :laughing:


----------



## joeyboy

bofusmosby said:


> I had a friend years ago, that these idiots would drive by the mailboxes at night and would knock them over with a baseball bat. My friend lost 2 of them in about 10 days. He got fed up, so he made one similar to the one pictured. He had some plants that had been growing at the base of the mailbox for years. Because of this, these idiots didn't notice the drastic change. He waited, and a few days later after dark, he saw them drive by again, and when the bat hit the mailbox, because the car was moving, it broke his arm (at least he thought it looked broken, the way it was swinging out the window of the car). Its kinda funny.....the neighborhood hasn't lost a mailbox since! :laughing:


I did build it for aesthetic reasons, but I'd be lying if I said that wasn't a plus! That thing is diesel as hell, they'd probably break their arm if they tried something! I'm more worried about kids ripping the arm off the thing more than anything else!


----------



## Big Bob

Have the neighbors dogs found it yet?:furious:


----------



## joeyboy

Big Bob said:


> Have the neighbors dogs found it yet?:furious:


haha nah just the birds as far as I've seen! I'm sure there's anoles and stuff living in it, because, well, they seem to get in everything outdoors!


----------



## tkristi

hmmm..thats diffrent lol kinda cool


----------



## joeyboy

damn kristi I think you're just knocking all my photos lol!! 

What's different about it? Before the build my bro and I drove through a ton of neighborhoods taking hundreds of pix (not just mailboxes, just tons of stuff for renovation ideas), that's a pretty standard block mailbox. It'd be more standard if I had a horizontal band on it about midway, with my accent color (dark red), but there's too many neighborhood kids around 5 y/o that I don't want it to become a ladder lol!

It does look, well, we all know what it looks like if ya got a dirty mind 

When that landscape bed gets done, the last one I need to do, I'm thinking of some cataracta palms on either side, maybe even behind, the mailbox to smooth it in a bit.


----------



## tkristi

Ohhh No...Its just diffrent is all.. and yes I have a very dirty Mind lol
but the Palms you are talking about will give it a nice look I think


----------



## bofusmosby

It sounds like it not only will look really nice, but will stand up to the test of time. Let'em try to know this one down.:laughing: You ought to post a photo when you get everything completed. Sounds like you got some good ideas.


----------



## joeyboy

tkristi said:


> Ohhh No...Its just diffrent is all.. and yes I have a very dirty Mind lol
> but the Palms you are talking about will give it a nice look I think


Or look like abstract hair :laughing: :laughing: 





bofusmosby said:


> It sounds like it not only will look really nice, but will stand up to the test of time. Let'em try to know this one down.:laughing: You ought to post a photo when you get everything completed. Sounds like you got some good ideas.


Ya this one shouldn't be going anywhere!! I should mention something though about the construction on these. I read numerous accounts that warned that, if a car nails one of these, and it's solid as hell, you can be liable for damages. On the other hand, you can't have a flimsy mailbox that weighs that much! The build was a huuuuuge underground anchor (quite larger and heavier, and like 5-10X the footprint of the mailbox) that anchored into the bottom row of concrete blocks with rebar <anchor also had rebar in it>, and the runs past the bottom row are hollow core blocks, entire thing done with blocks/mortar and finished same stucco texture as the rest of my house. (felt I should add that, I'd hate to see someone just start tossing concrete blocks on a quasi-flat spot of dirt and presume the weight will hold it in place or something lol, I definitely should've taken pics of the anchor/foot this thing has in the ground!)


----------



## DeeTee

That one should take a beating and still hold up. Now the mailbox in the accompanying photo might not fare as well.


----------



## joeyboy

hahaha nice!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

I found this one on contractortalk, I believe they predicted it would fall due to ugliness :laughing:


----------



## bofusmosby

Now that is a good one. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## hubbard53

:huh:


----------



## Sir Handy Improvement In

I have a commercial job with cement block wall. It is having an alkiline reaction without noticeable moisture present. I am trying to determine proper neutralization, repair and painting procedures. It is in a church and wall areas are basically six feet below outside grade. Deteriation is limited to this one north wall. Damage is only apparent up to approximately 3 feet up from inside floor. any recommendations?


----------



## joeyboy

head to the general repair subforum and start a thread on it - the only people seeing that question are people currently looking at my mailbox, and I've gotta tell ya I don't think it may be enough people to answer a q like that!


----------

